# Armstrong to do 2009 Tour de France



## drewmach (Aug 14, 2006)

According to Lance from a Twitter comment, he did an interview with AP where he announced he will be doing the 2009 Tour De France.

http://twitter.com/lancearmstrong


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Just read it. Now I really dont know what he's thinking. If he's going to go through with the Tour and all the hassle that go with it, Im surprised he would do it as a super- domestique. He just seems like a ride-to-win type of guy, especially in the superbowl o' cycling.


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

this will make things interesting.


----------



## drewmach (Aug 14, 2006)

bigmig19 said:


> Just read it. Now I really dont know what he's thinking. If he's going to go through with the Tour and all the hassle that go with it, Im surprised he would do it as a super- domestique. He just seems like a ride-to-win type of guy, especially in the superbowl o' cycling.



I agree. It's hard to imagine him riding for someone else, but perhaps the Cancer cause *is* his primary goal, and missing out on the tour would be a big mistake for exposure.

Or maybe he believes when the time comes, he will be the strongest rider on the team and as team rules/ethics state, the strongest rider is the captain.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Confirmed on the team Astana web site also.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

*go lance*

let the best man win.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Lance won't be the strongest with Contador there, but I'm sure he's #2 in case Alberto slips.

I doubt Astana will make the same mistake as the 2006 Tour, especially now that Bruyneel is in the captain's seat.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

It will be intresting to hear how alberto will respond. Perhaps the back room deal is he gets the support if he shows better results as it progresses. 

wouldn't be the first time a top team has had some struggles for balance of power.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Astana existed in '06?

Bruyneel captained Discovery in '06. I assume you're not referring to the Hincapie/Popovych debacle.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

*i can hear ya*



fleck said:


> It will be intresting to hear how alberto will respond. Perhaps the back room deal is he gets the support if he shows better results as it progresses.
> 
> wouldn't be the first time a top team has had some struggles for balance of power.


but my gut instinct tells me that Lance has never trained or aimed at being second best.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

kbiker3111 said:


> Astana existed in '06?
> 
> Bruyneel captained Discovery in '06. I assume you're not referring to the Hincapie/Popovych debacle.


thinking more Jan/Vino or Lemond/Hinault


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

iliveonnitro said:


> Lance won't be the strongest with Contador there, but I'm sure he's #2 in case Alberto slips


Leipheimer and Kloden may not agree with you about who is number two on Astana.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

This news is like the stock market....two months have gone by, the end result is the same, but there's been a lot of excitement in between.


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

*For a man who is low on nuts...*

He's got a lot of balls! Go Lance! :blush2:


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

Domestique my ass. Mark it down, he'll win.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

moonmoth said:


> Leipheimer and Kloden may not agree with you about who is number two on Astana.


This is true. But don't forget who has Bruyneel by the balls.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

was it ever in doubt? The Giro was always a tune-up - he needs it after being away from stage racing for 3 years, and it kept Contador on the team so Lance could control him with team politics. Just like Hinault did with Fignon and Hinault.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL, this is crazy! He is posturing as a domestic but when his form is there in July, he will pounce...... or not.


Did you see also on the Astana website that everyone has a roommate except Lance?.

LOFL. Let the **** flinging begin!:thumbsup: 

Brian


----------



## TheBugMan (Nov 27, 2007)

ProRoad said:


> Did you see also on the Astana website that everyone has a roommate except Lance?.
> 
> LOFL. Let the **** flinging begin!:thumbsup:
> 
> Brian


Didn't you know "Brokeback Mt" was the story of what Lance A did his first yr retired.




Just kidding (^_^)


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

This is great... Perhaps I'll even watch the Giro and TdF in 2009 now. Time to re-subscribe to VS.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

wipeout said:


> This is great... Perhaps I'll even watch the Giro and TdF in 2009 now. Time to re-subscribe to VS.



What, you been missing all that spectacular Bull Riding and Ultimate Fighting? Doing without endless re-runs of Rocky-XXX? You missed the Rock Racing Helocopter cam during the US racing..."coverage"? how could you...

It *will* be very interesting, if everyone stays healty and Kazakstan doesn't go broke.

Don Hanson


----------



## bianchi77 (Jul 15, 2008)

Is Ulrich joining too ? Lance Vs Ulrich Vs Contador Vs Sastre...going to be a perfect match up of the year...


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Bianchi... Just replace the name Ulrich for Basso, and you're right on track.

And for what it's worth, I want to see him win #8.

Actually, I'd like to see Alberto holding the Yellow til the final couple days in the mts.
Then Lance attacks like Sastre did last year, difference being that somebody could have jumped onto Sastre's wheel if they'd been lookin' for it... In 09, when Lance attacks, nobody will hold his wheel, not Contador, Not Kloden, Not Levi, Not Vande Velde, Not Basso, Not Valverde... Nobody... And Lance will take the Yellow from Alberto, then apologize with some statement about how he thought they'd be "attacking later in the climb and that Alberto should have been able to make up the time split... sorry you didn't Alberto, guess the final TT will be tougher for you than expected"

And then we all know how Lance does a TT... So, he'll have # 8.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Sprocket - Matt said:


> Bianchi... Just replace the name Ulrich for Basso, and you're right on track.
> 
> And for what it's worth, I want to see him win #8.
> 
> ...


I guess there are dreams. But don't forget where the final TT is, and Armstrong's relationship with it. Not all glory, there.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

I am a BIG DREAMER... Hell, I'm 38 and still hope to improve on my personal bests... Like the saying goes, "DREAM BIG... or don't bother dreaming at all."


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Gnarly 928 said:


> What, you been missing all that spectacular Bull Riding and Ultimate Fighting? Doing without endless re-runs of Rocky-XXX? You missed the Rock Racing Helocopter cam during the US racing..."coverage"? how could you...
> 
> It *will* be very interesting, if everyone stays healty and Kazakstan doesn't go broke.
> 
> Don Hanson


Oh man, I've been missing Bull Riding?!?! Dang! Thanks for letting me know. Now if I can just wrestle the remote away from the kids and watch something besides Spongebob.


----------



## dcfan40 (Aug 3, 2008)

Matt,

Nice post..I was getting excited just reading it. If this were to happen I would be home screaming go LANCE!!!..I am sure a lot of others would be as well..


----------

